# Ohio Record Buck



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's official. A new State record typical and a top 10 in the WORLD!!! Great job!!!

OFFICIAL SCORERS SAY OHIO DEER A STATE RECORD 

Largest typical deer ever taken by a crossbow hunter



COLUMBUS, OH -- A white-tailed deer killed last fall in Warren County is an Ohio record, and if approved by national scoring organizations, will also rank among the top 10 all-time largest typical deer in the world, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

Deer hunters have been anxiously waiting for the official scoring of a huge white-tailed buck shot by Springboro crossbow hunter Brad Jerman on November 10 in Warren County. A panel of judges put together by the Buckeye Big Bucks Club (BBBC) met today to decide whether the deer would become the top typical whitetail ever taken in Ohio, and possibly the biggest ever taken anywhere by a crossbow hunter. 

Brad Jermans adventure began when he shot the huge 11-point typical whitetail. Jerman contacted Buckeye Big Bucks President Gary Trent of Waynesville, an official scorer for several antler scoring organizations, including Boone and Crockett. Trent initially scored (green scored) the buck at 202 1/8. Antlers are required to "dry" for 60 days before an official score can be taken. A deers antlers are classified as being typical when they are symmetrical and regular in shape. Non-typical antlers are those that have uneven or unusual tines, irregular points or outgrowths.

The Buckeye Big Buck Club keeps records of trophy bucks taken by hunters in Ohio. Trent organized a panel of six judges to measure the buck and come up with an official BBBC score. At the end of the session, Jermans buck came away with a score of 201 1/8, tied with a buck taken by William D. Kontras in Clark County in 1986. The Kontras Buck was never panel-scored. BBBC bylaws state that to be recognized as a state record, antlers must be scored by a panel of scorers. For world records, the Boone and Crockett Club (B&C) does an official scoring panel only once every three years so the Jerman Buck will be officially scored for B&C world record consideration in 2007.

Jerman said he couldn't be more thrilled with the deer's score and the considerable excitement it has caused among Ohio's hunters. "I'm basically a meat hunter, but always interested in a trophy animal," said Jerman. "We feed our family on venison. I was blessed to be at the right place at the right time."

In the last five years, Ohio has seen a number of records eclipsed. The non-typical title was awarded to Mike Beatty of Xenia for his 2000 bow-killed deer in Greene County. The Beatty Buck scored 304 6/8 and currently ranks as the number one non-typical buck in Ohio, the largest non-typical ever taken by a hunter, and the top non-typical in the country on the trophy lists for Safari Club International (SCI). A panel for the Pope and Young Club will score the Beatty Buck in March. 

The score sheet on the Jerman Buck will be submitted to the Boone and Crockett Club for future inclusion in the world records. Jermans buck should end up listed as the number 10 typical in the world, but will be the largest taken by a crossbow hunter according to SCI records. SCIs current record for a free-ranging crossbow killed deer is 192.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Where Can I Get A Picture Of It?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20971&highlight=warren+county+buck


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

that buck is just a little smaller than the one I let walk this season.  
Figured it would be too tough to eat.


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> that buck is just a little smaller than the one I let walk this season.
> Figured it would be too tough to eat.


Yeah, I shoulda let him grow up a bit!  

Hey, It's good to be here, looking forward to the camaraderie.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

That sure is a very nice Buck... I have Bowhunted for over 38 years and I would fallen out of the tree if I seen that one coming. Nice job!!!!!! Had you seen it any before the day you got it!!!! Is the story of the hunt posted somewhere on the net,,, I would like to here about it!!!!! WOW!!!!!!
Stan


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its great to see how your beleifs and lifestyle comes out. I thinks it great to see your churhc listed on your web site. I also think its great to see the pics of your friends and family too. I think your a great example to our sport of hunting. Thanks and keep up the good works.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I havent been here in awhile so I dont know if Brad is a member here or not but he is on www.ohiosportsman.com and there is a lot of information and his comments in the forums there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Look 3 post up, Brad is here.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Oops! I tend to read the first post then post on my own...especially since i havent been here in so long!


----------

